# Plant leaves pointing straight up?



## CloneME (Feb 24, 2006)

Seems like every time I turn my lights back on in the morning most of my plant's leaves are pointing straight up. Is this just because of the light being turned off. I have a 96w 6700k over my 38g that they are in. Its mostly my crypts that do it and I thought that was strange cause they are a low light plant. I was just wondering what else it might be. 
Here are my specs and parameters
38g tank
96w 6700k bulb in a Power Compact from Coralife
Substrate has a good 2 inches of Flourite maybe more

Parameters
Ammonia 0
Nitrates 10 ppm
Phosphates 5 ppm ( a lil high but going down everyday)
Ph is 6.6

I dose Plantex CSB, Iron Chelate, and Potssium Sulfate everyother day when not doing Nitrates and Phosphates

I am adding Exel right now until my Pressurized Stuff arrives this week.

Any input would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks
Biz


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

It's normal, most plants do that.


----------

